# How do you clean carpet ?



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

First rule is don't ever get a small dog. Even if you think it is house broken, it's not. Don't be fooled. It's peeing everywhere. Take a black light to your rugs and carpets and you'll see the tiny pee stains everywhere. Buy some tinkle trousers. 

I own a full size upright carpet cleaner and it works well but nothing will get out the pet urine smell. I've rented the green machine pro carpet clean and it works great once dry, I can still smell dog urine.

I have area rugs that one of my dogs was peeing on for a while before I found it. I took it outside and set it on some thick wood lattice so water could flow through and drain then soaked it with the house, brushed with water, soaked with urine neutralizer and pressure washed it over and over. Smelled great while wet but as soon as it was dry it smelled like old dog urine.

Took one rug to a pro cleaner, still smelled.

Got rid of all rugs and carpet and installed hardwood.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you asking because you haven't needed to clean a carpet before? You can rent a carpet cleaner at many grocery stores. They also sell cleaner.

If you have the funds you can buy a carpet cleaner. I think my long lasting one is Hoover. I found Foley stain remover is great when you pre-spot. There are many pet odor cleaners, but my favorite is Bissell. Don't tell Hoover.:wink2:

How much your cat or dog goes on the carpet depends, also, on how often you let them out or clean their litter.

But, make sure the carpet is cleaned before you move them in. Having old pet urine is a sure way to have them go on the carpet. It's a territorial thing. Even check out the fireplace. I just let a cat or dog walk around and watch what area they take time to smell in a prolonged manner..


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The problem with pet messes is that it gets down into the padding. This is why most blotting or other surface (spray and vac) methods of stain clean up do not eliminate the smell.

You need a cleaning system that deep cleans the carpet .

I have had the Bissel system for years and it works great. Also they do make a pet stain remover.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A vacuum will not work on red wine or pet stains.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

The best method to clean a carpet is based on the type and penetration of the stain. One pet accident is maybe a surface clean whereas prolonged problems might result in us pulling up the carpet to clean both side, replacing the padding and sealing the subfloor.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You can dry clean your carpet. I have tried to dry clean and it helped me to remove the stains faster than any other ways that one can have a look at. It worked really well for providing one with the best options of it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dry clean carpet ???!!! Tetrachloroethylene is not DIY friendly. Think again.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I cut mine in 4 foot wide strips, rolled it up with the clean side out and put it out in the trash. I didn't want the trash man to see the back side. Followed up with laminate flooring.


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

KHouse75 said:


> First rule is don't ever get a small dog. Even if you think it is house broken, it's not. Don't be fooled. It's peeing everywhere. Take a black light to your rugs and carpets and you'll see the tiny pee stains everywhere.


*FALSE!!!* I have a small dog, he's 4 year old Cockapoo (Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix), that never pees in the house (mine or others) and blacklight proves it :thumbup:.

I used the blacklight all the time when he was a puppy and I was house breaking him. It was awesome... let me see all the places that had urine so I could clean and decrease the chances of him going there again. First I cleaned the area with carpet cleaner then used an enzymatic cleaner which breaks down the urine chemicals so the dog can't smell it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We installed French doors on both entrances into our kitchen.
We frequently dog sit for our kids dogs. 

When we leave the house the dogs are confined to the kitchen.
We throw the dog bed in the kitchen and don't worry while
we are gone.
We have chairs in front of the windows and 
the dogs wait for us looking out the window.

When we're home with them they are treated like kings.

Marky, your pooch is adorable.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the pic I was looking for...
we raise up the blinds a little for them.

No worry for us if we're gone for several hours.
They know the drill, when we leave the house
they know they have to stay in the kitchen.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

hard woods and tile floors..... nuff said.


----------



## Leliel (Mar 16, 2021)

I think that in such cases the best method is to find a specialist who will deal with it.


----------

